# Otti etunojaa ??



## Cock Robins

Hi there !

Can you kindly advise the proper way of translation of this one:

*Hän otti etunojaa aiheellisesti tai aiheettomasti.
**
*Thank you in advance !


----------



## Hakro

Hi Cock Robins,

For your first question some more context is needed. Is it about a real leaning forward or in a figurative sense?

For your second question, according to the WR Forum rules, you should start a new thread (only one question per thread) and give your own suggestion first. Then we try to help you.


----------



## Cock Robins

Hi Hakro and thank you for the reply !

The phrase-in-question is a part of a small talk where one took a guess on what's going on and the other says like this:

*Hän otti etunojaa aiheellisesti tai aiheettomasti.

*
Should I translate this as "He took his guess, right or wrong"

Thank you kindly !


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry, I have to give up. _Ottaa etunojaa_ seems to be a very fashionable expression, used especially in the internet newspapers, and it seems to be used in many different meanings. Sometimes I feel that the writer hasn't really thought what this expression means - I think that your sentence is one of these. So I think that your translation is as good as any other.

Anyway, I can't explain the meaning of your sentence. I hope that someone else can.


----------



## kirahvi

Color me puzzled. I hadn't even heard the expression ever before, but I don't read a lot of internet newspapers, well not other than the online versions of the actual newspapers, and I don't think I've seen that in them. 

My first guess was that that he was failing somehow, but clearly that's not it.


----------

